# went out today



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

So me and a few buddies went out today. First dive was pretty calm 1ft around 11am. Didn't really get anything to speak of, 1 big sheepie. Moved over to another public number and we all scored nice. Seas at second spot really picked up, probably 2's. Vis was maybe 7ft. Water temp. - cold. All in all a great day of diving. Both dives we saw big ass ARS.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

rscrubberrn said:


> .... Both dives we saw big ass ARS.


Nahh, can't be...we all know that they are so highly endangered that thier almost extinct. Better check that air!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------

